# When do babies typically turn head down?



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

This baby has been feet down for a while. I wonder if anyone can tell me when they usually flip over? Is there a point at which I need to begin worrying about a breech birth? I want to mark that date on my calendar, so I can be sure to get all my worrying in.


----------



## Qerratsmom (Sep 22, 2004)

My doc said that they usually turn their last time at about 30 weeks or so. I wouldn't worry. My baby was breech until about 32 weeks and now she's head down and waiting


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Somewhere I've seen something that gives stats for numbers of babies still breech at various times but just looking now it seems that by 36 weeks only 5-6% of babies are still breech so I'd say 36 weeks is when you start to move into the concerned stage. But even so babies can flip even in the delivery room including from head down to breech. I turned from sideways to breech in the delivery room at 41+weeks and I was a big baby so anything's possible. But yeah before 36 weeks I probably wouldn't worry.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Aya didn’t turn until 39 weeks or so.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, I'll chill out about it.







I feel better now. One of my biggest fears is that the baby will be breech and I'll have to go to the hospital for her birth, and end up with a c-section. I don't think my midwife is too hip on breech homebirths.


----------



## ladyelmo1 (Aug 23, 2003)

My baby turned breech at 37 wks, vertex at 38 wks, breech and then vertex again at 39 wks, so they can spin around any old time!!! She is vertex (head down) still as of today, so we are hoping she STAYS that way!

I wouldn't worry about a breech birth as much as I would focus on getting a breech baby to turn!!! I've been using a chiropractor to get my spinner to turn with AMAZING success (the last time she turned it was ONE HOUR after I had left the chiro office!). My chiro says she likes to start with breeches at around 34 weeks, to give them plenty of time to get head down (the chiro technique is called the Webster technique, so you can do some research on who in your area might be able to do it if you want).

So, my advice is this: if baby's still breech at 34 weeks, call a chiropractor experienced in the Webster technique.

In my area there is only ONE OB who will deliver a breech baby vaginally; everyone else send you to surgery immediately. So, put some focus on turning that baby.

Sending you good baby-turning vibes!

-Melissa


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is a great website with lots of information about optimal fetal positioning:
http://www.spinningbabies.com/

HTH!!!


----------

